# i7 920/MSI X58A-GD65/12GB DDR3 1600



## Jet (Dec 7, 2012)

All, I upgraded and have this (still ridiculously powerful) setup for sale. 

Intel i7 920 (this processor is from one of the best production weeks for overclocking)
MSI X58A-GD65
G.Skill 6GB DDR3 1600 7-8-7-24 1.5V
OCZ Gold 6GB DDR3 1600 8-8-8 1.65V

Price: $Sold


----------



## Troncoso (Dec 7, 2012)

Are you selling it whole only?


----------



## Jet (Dec 8, 2012)

Definitely interested in selling it whole--what do you want?


----------



## Troncoso (Dec 8, 2012)

I'm personally just interested in the RAM, is why I ask.


----------



## 87dtna (Dec 8, 2012)

What voltage did 4.2ghz take to get stable?


----------



## Jet (Dec 9, 2012)

I can't find any screenshots at the moment, but I believe it was around 1.25V. The person who had it before me ran it at 1.29V at 4.3Ghz under water.


----------



## 87dtna (Dec 9, 2012)

Would you sell the board/CPU without the ram?  PM me a price shipped to 17015?  Thanks


----------



## Jet (Dec 16, 2012)

Gone.


----------

